# Mickey Rourke



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2014)

Arrivo a casa felice come una pasqua.
:festa::festa::festa:
Mattia mi guarda sconcertato. Lui e la sua gatta, appollottolata sul collo come una stola di visone.
-ho trovato dei pantaloni da donna della mia misura! Che mi vestono perfetti! E mi piacciono pure!-
-Vedere-
Appoggio trionfante la borsa di tezenis sul tavolo e tiro fuori tre paia di pantaloni.
Grigio. Color terra e blu.
Ne prende uno. Lo osserva. Osserva me.
-MAMMA MIA!-
-Oddio. Che hai visto!-
-XS? -
-...si...xs.  ho sempre portato tra la s e l'xs. -

Non l avessi mai detto. Mi ha presa. Portato sulla bilancia. Alla vista di 48 kg e duecento grammi é sclerato, dimenticandosi che in eoni di vita insieme, credo abbia visto un paio di volte il peso di 49 kg tondi.
Che poi sono magra  vero ma non sembro una malata  anoressica. 
Non é una magrezza insana.
Farfie. Nausica. Occhiverdi. 
Sembro malata? 
Cazzo. Sto pure seguendo una dieta da 1800/2000 calorie al giorno da almeno due mesi. Magno come un lupo ma con il fatto che prendo la macchina o i mezzi il meno possibile mi faccio anche chilometri a piedi.
E questo butta giù calorie.
Morale della favola da oggi Mattia mi costringerà a mangiare minimo tre bacetti perugina al giorno e colazione con latte e brioche.

Lo so già.
Moriró secca come un acciuga ma con diabete.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

ma hai notato anche tu che le taglie sono diventate un po' approssimative, con le marche internazionali?
io ho comprato un paio di gonne xs da Zara, ma non sarebbe la mia taglia


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2014)

free;bt10398 ha detto:
			
		

> ma hai notato anche tu che le taglie sono diventate un po' approssimative, con le marche internazionali?
> io ho comprato un paio di gonne xs da Zara, ma non sarebbe la mia taglia


Ma infatti anche io ho questa sensazione.
Da giovine ho sempre avuto la 40. E il mio peso non é mai cambiato.
Da qualche anno solo taglia 36 e occasionalmente la 38. 
Secondo me barano. E le taglie non sono più quelle di una volta.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Dicembre 2014)

Chiedo scusa, e Mickey Rourke?


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10399 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma infatti anche io ho questa sensazione.
> Da giovine ho sempre avuto la 40. E il mio peso non é mai cambiato.
> Da qualche anno solo taglia 36 e occasionalmente la 38.
> Secondo me barano. E le taglie non sono più quelle di una volta.


ma infatti! pensa che io devo stare più attenta alla lunghezza, nel senso che le taglie piccole possono avere maniche etc. troppo corte, perchè con la larghezza mica si capisce bene che taglia è in realtà!


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven;bt10400 ha detto:
			
		

> Chiedo scusa, e Mickey Rourke?


ha steso un 30enne a boxe


----------



## Hellseven (3 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie, non lo sapevo.
Ma mi fa piacere per lui, c'è stato un momento in cu stava messo malissimo sul piano fisico.
Devo dire che per me the Wrestler è un capolavoro e il personaggio di Randy the Ram Robinson è da annali del cinema.
Fine OT sorry


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven;bt10403 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie, non lo sapevo.
> Ma mi fa piacere per lui, c'è stato un momento in cu stava messo malissimo sul piano fisico.
> Devo dire che per me the Wrestler è un capolavoro e il personaggio di Randy the Ram Robinson è da annali del cinema.
> Fine OT sorry


dalle foto sembra in forma smagliante per l'età che ha
mi pare abbia sempre fatto incontri di boxe, almeno ogni tanto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Dicembre 2014)

No, non sembri malata. Ma nell' immaginario collettivo quelli sani sono sovrappeso. 

Persino a me dicono che sono troppo magro. Peccato sia in perfetta forma.


----------



## drusilla (3 Dicembre 2014)

free;bt10404 ha detto:
			
		

> dalle foto sembra in forma smagliante per l'età che ha
> mi pare abbia sempre fatto incontri di boxe, almeno ogni tanto


ma perché perché è voluto diventare l'uomo gatto! era un bonazzo...


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt10405 ha detto:
			
		

> No, non sembri malata. Ma nell' immaginario collettivo quelli sani sono sovrappeso.
> 
> Persino a me dicono che sono troppo magro. Peccato sia in perfetta forma.


ma infatti non si capisce perchè o sei magro o sei grasso, normale mai!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Dicembre 2014)

Si Free, ha sempre praticato la boxe.
Drusilia, perchè capita che i divi sex symbol o anche i campioni di alcune discipline sportive si vogliano rimettere in gioco in qualcosa di totalmente diverso.
Lessi su un libro di Bukowski, che lo conobbe per scrivergli una sceneggiatura mai partorita, che era uno che viveva malissimo il rapporto col successo e lo stardom


----------



## drusilla (3 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven;bt10408 ha detto:
			
		

> Si Free, ha sempre praticato la boxe.
> Drusilia, perchè capita che i divi sex symbol o anche i campioni di alcune discipline sportive si vogliano rimettere in gioco in qualcosa di totalmente diverso.
> Lessi su un libro di Bukowski, che lo conobbe per scrivergli una sceneggiatura mai partorita, che era uno che viveva malissimo il rapporto col successo e lo stardom


no no va benissimo che fa altro nella vita, io dicevo che si è operato in faccia, malissimo, ed è diventato la caricatura di un gatto... come tante star di Hollywood, tra l'altro, ma precisamente perché lui sembrava un outsider, non la solita star, mi ha stupito molto!


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla;bt10406 ha detto:
			
		

> ma perché perché è voluto diventare l'uomo gatto! era un bonazzo...


in effetti la plastica facciale non gli è venuta benissimo!
però mi riferivo alla forma fisica, sembra veramente notevole


----------



## Hellseven (3 Dicembre 2014)

Possibile che lui volesse .... imbruttirsi ?
Comunque te lo ricordi Motorcycle Boy  in Rumble Fish di Coppola? primo suo vero successo: grandissimo personaggio !


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe, cara....
non e' che Mattia sta facendo la sceneggiata del peso per.....
.....
iniziare il tuo training di preparazione al pranzo di natale napule'? 
Lo sai che che la famiglia potrebbe offendersii se cedi davanti ai primi 5 antipasti di 69 portate.....
ti ci vuole un training preparatorio


----------

